# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΙΑ

## stam1982

Πωλούνται αθλητικά παπουτσια adidas νουμερο 44.Τα παπούτσια είναι φορεμένα μόνο μια φορά κι αυτό για λιγη ώρα.Τιμή 45 ευρώ.
https://www.intersport.gr/andrika/an...-adidas_539853

----------

